# Donau-Zander



## huchenschreck (20. August 2004)

Hallo!
Möchte mich mal an Kollegen aus Österreich wenden, die Erfahrung mit dem Gummifisch in der Donau haben.
War bis vor kurzem ausschließlich Fliegenfischer, da ich in Wien aber die Donau vor der Haustüre habe wollte ichs nun endlich mal auf Zander probieren. Gibt´s hier irgendwo einen alten Profi versteckt, der mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte? Auf jeden Fall scheints bei uns was ich so gehört habe nicht so rosig zu sein mit den Zandern wie an der Hamburger Elbe...
Würde mich freuen, von Euch zu hören.
LG Florian


----------



## Woif (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Huchenschreck!

Zuerst einmal herzlich willkommen im board: wieder eine verstärkung für die österreicherfraktion.#v 

Zum gummifischn in der donau: ein könner auf diesem gebiet ist sicher der löti (wenn auch in linz und nicht in wien). Der wird früher oder später hier sicher vorbeischaun und seinen senf dazu geben...:q


----------



## huchenschreck (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Danke schonmal, bin schon gespannt. Bei Linz ist natürlich die Struktur anders nehm ich mal an...


----------



## rob (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hallo florian!
willkommen im ab!
bei uns im donaukanal fangen sie grosse und viel zander.mein freund arbeitet beim flex und der sieht die jungs immer gut fangen.auch der sporn wo sich kanal und donau trennt ist ein super platz.alte donau hat auch einen guten bestand ist aber schwer zu bekommen und zu befischen.ja und der donaustrom selbst ist sowieso immer für überraschungen gut...ich selbst fisch am liebsten in der doanu,aber viel weiter stromauf.
bekommst sicher noch gute tips hier.
lg rob#h


----------



## huchenschreck (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Rob!
Das war doch schon mal was!!! Danke. Die Alte Donau habe ich. Als Lizenz-Wüterich habe ich zum Forellenfischen seit längerem schon die Große Generale der ÖFG. Hab aber in der AD noch nie einen Zander gefangen, hie und da einen kleinen Satzhecht. Und die Besatz-bzw Entnahmepolitik an der AD was die Hechte betrifft ist nicht meine Sache. Wer jemals den Auflauf an Booten am Tag des Besatzes gesehen hat.... Wie hungrige Aasgeier.
Naja, Wo arbeitet Dein Freund? Flex sagt mir nichts (ungebildet???). Kennst Du denn wen, der im DK erfolgreich mit Gufi fischt? Wo im Donaustrom im Wiener Bereich soll ich hingehen-Die Lizenzen vom VÖAF sind ja irgendwie leistbar?
Wo weiter oben fischst denn Du?
Fragen über Fragen, ich weiss..........


----------



## löti (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hallo erst mal hier an board!

wie der woif schon gesagt hat, kann ich es natürlich nicht lassen, meines senf dazu zu geben. du wirst auch wenn du fleissig hier im board stöberst, viel dazulernen!

zur ausrüstung:
- wichtig ist eine leichte, aber knochenharte rute, die dir jeden zupfer bis zum handgelenk überträgt. die länge kann man zwischen 2,5 und 3,5m variieren. bei steinpackungen ist eine längere besser, da man dur den besseren winkel nicht so leicht hängen bleibt. ich verwende eine quantum crypton manie in 2,7m.
- weiters eine leichte rolle mit unendlicher rücklaufsperre - evtl. kampfbremse. ich verwende eine shimano twin-power 2500 xtra.
- ganz wichtig ist auch eine geflochtene schnur, da sich die bisse viel besser bis in die rute übertragen. gut ist, wenn sie leuchtet, da man bei durchhängender schnur einen biss auch sehen kann. ich verwende eine 0,15 fireline in leuchtgelb. allerdings solltest du einen meter monofile vorspannen, da die geflochtene bei zu viel steinkontakt zu schnell brüchig wird.
- gummifische in allen farben variationen und längen. das ist erfahrungssache und gewässerabhängig. allerdings würde ich bei gummi's über 10cm auf einen sicherheitsdrilling nicht verzichten. ich bevorzuge sandras und shads-
- bleiköpfe sind ein thema für sich. da hat jeder seine vorstellungen. ich fische sie gerne nicht zu leicht - das heißt auch wenn keine strömung vorhanden ist, nicht unter 15g. bei entsprechend strömung natürlich mehr. bei der form bevorzuge ich die erie-jigköpfe und die "normalen" rundköpfe.

bewaffnet mit einer derartigen ausrüstung kanns dann schon losgehen. das allerwichtigste ist grundkontakt!!! das ist zwar sehr hängerträchtig, aber nur so werden sich erfolge einstellen.
du wirfst also aus, schliesst den bügel und lässt auf spannung den kopf sinken, bis er am boden ist - die rute ist auf ca. 10 uhr. du kannst in dieser absinkphase schon die ersten bisse haben. wenn der am boden angelangt ist, wird die schnur durchsacken. du machst dann 1-3 kurbelumdrehungen, ohne die rutenspitze zu bewegen und wartest, bis du wieder grundkontakt hast. sogar wenn du den köder ein paar sekunden am boden liegen lässt, kann ein fisch beissen. dabei ist es dann wichtig, das du die schnur gut im auge behältst. bei dieser art zu fischen muss man immer sehr konzentriert sein, weil du oft nur einen biss am tag haben kannst - und den solltest du nicht verschlafen! beim biss sofort einen knackigen anhieb setzen, weil die zander den fisch genau so schnell wieder ausspucken, wie sie ihn eingesaugt haben.

dieses fischen ist sehr interessant, weil du ähnlich wie bei einem echolot dein gewässer sehr gut kennen lernst. du weist, wo kanten sind, wo gras ist, wie tief es ist, wie die strömung ist, wie der untergrund ist......... vor allem wo fängige stellen sind - dort kannst du dann auch mal ein ansitzfischen betreiben. wenn du eine stelle hast, wo du allzuviel gummi lassen musst, dann wechle ganz einfach die stelle. ich hab heuer schon an so vielen stellen gefangen, da muss man nicht unbedingt an einem gummifriedhof bleiben. 

und probier etwas aus - verschiedenste stellen, systeme und dergleichen!! nur so wirst du auch früher oder später deine erfolge haben.

so das waren einige grundbegriffe von mir - so hab ich heuer schon über 60 (bis auf einen 64er waren allerdings alle anderen relativ klein) zander in ca. 20 sessions gefangen. aber auch das kann man sicher noch verbessern. 
für diese art zu fischen musst du ein gefühl und erfahrung entwickeln. also nicht verzagen, wenn es nicht gleich klappt!

hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben!

lg
löti


----------



## huchenschreck (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Löti,
Ganz ganz herzlichen Dank für diese wirklich aufschlussreiche Grundschulung. Verrätst Du mir noch, in welchem Gebiet an der Donau Du fischst?
Für mich ist es, mußt Du wissen in die Donau einen Gummifisch zu werfen so wie für einen Anfänger zum ersten Mal ein Auto zu starten. Kenn mich zwar bestens an nahezu allen grossen Forellenflüssen in NÖ, OÖ, Stmk aus aber das ist echt was anderes. Und meinst Du dass das im Strom im Wiener Bereich genauso funktioniert? Ich finds halt auch unglaublich schwierig überhaupt einmal zu wissen, wo man an dem riesigen Strom hingehen soll... Sieht ja (bei uns zumindest auf der Donauinsel usw) alles ungefähr gleich aus.
Was für ein WG hat Deine Rute? Wäre eine leichte Multi auch denkbar?
Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## huchenschreck (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Noch was vergessen: 
Hut ab, 60 Zander in 20 Sessions, dachte imme, das wäre nur an der Hamburger Elbe möglich.... Oder ist Linz so gut wie Hamburg weil alle Zander aus Wien nach Linz schwimmen?? #v


----------



## löti (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

bin zwar selber grad am sprung ans wasser, aber soviel zeit nehm ich mir noch!

ich glaub zander sind überall an der donau - auch bei dir. spinnfischen kannst sowieso nur in teilen, wo du nicht die extreme strömung hast. super sind stellen, wo du von seitenarmen, bootshäfen und dgl. verbindung zur donau hast. dort bildet sich meißt eine kante die seicht ins ruhige wasser geht. 

aber sein können sie überall. wir waren heuer an einem seitenarm, wo es extrem seicht und schlammig ist. meine arbeitskollegin hat dort den gummifisch gebadet. ich wollte ihr schon sagen, das es dort sinnlos ist auf zander zu fischen. und 2 minuten später hat sie einen mit 42cm gefangen. also probieren, probieren, probieren - nur so kannst du dein wasser gut kennenlernen. mit grundkontakt die furchen und übergänge ausfindig machen.

lg
löti


----------



## huchenschreck (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

na bin gespannt,
sag doch noch bitte: wo an der donau fischst du genau? 
leicht und hart bei einer rute ist relativ, oder. was für wg sollte sie haben? hab mal gelesen dass in deutschland viele mit richtigen hechtprügeln bis 80 oder sogar 100gr. im fließenden wasser fischen. und was hältst du von kleinen multirollen?
wirfst du schräg stromauf, gerade aus oder stromab? Stahlvorfach oder direkt auf den einen meter monofil?
ich hoff ich nerv nicht......


----------



## Soxl (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi Huchenschreck  #h 

Auch von mir erstmal ein "Herzlich willkommen"  :g 

Bin zwar nicht der löti, der sicherlich 'ne Menge mehr an Spinnerfahrung hat, probier' aber trotzdem ein wenig zu helfen: 

Wg bis 100 g sind an den Donau-Spinnruten keine Seltenheit. Bei etwas stärkerer Strömung, GuFi's von 12 cm+ und entsprechendem Bleikopf um der Strömung ein wenig zu trotzen auch notwendig... Übrigens, die von löti genannte "Manie" hat ein Wg bis 70 g soweit mir bekannt (leider is' das Ding kaum noch zu bekommen). 

Kleine Multis sind zum GuFi-Zupfen ned meine erste Wahl, ansonsten zum Spinnen sicherlich recht interessant. 



> Sieht ja (bei uns zumindest auf der Donauinsel usw) alles ungefähr gleich aus.


Hmm, schon mal beim KW Freudenau vorbeigeschaut? _Unter_ dem KW (Ablauf) sollte ein tauglicher Spot sein. Dort allerdings ist wirklich kräftiges Gerät angesagt, da die Strömung im Turbinenauslauf recht flott ist...

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## huchenschreck (20. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Soxl!
Danke schon mal für den Tip
Ob ich mir jetzt extra Freudenau kaufen soll....
Hab Donaustadt 1 (weils so schön nah mit der U ist) und Albern Wien , weil mir einer gesagt hat, im blauen Wasser würds gut gehen...
Zupfst Du viel? Wenn ja, wo denn?


----------



## Soxl (21. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi again,

musst ja ned gleich 'ne Jahreskarte nehmen. Kannst Dir das Revier ja mal anschau'n und wenn's gefällt mit einer Tageskarte testen... Apropos Freudenau: Der Winterhafen, spez. das Auslaufgebiet in die offene Donau gilt auch als ganz gutes Revier für Stachelritter   

Ich selbst "zupfe" ab und an mal, mangels passendem Revier mom. eher selten. Wenn, dann unterhalb des KW Greifenstein, also sehr ähnliche Bedingungen wie in der Freudenau... 

Gruss, Soxl

*dersichmitdiesemPostingfürzweiWochenindenUrlaubabmeldet*


----------



## löti (21. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

soxl hat vollkommen recht - die manie hat 40-70g wg. ich bin allerdings skeptisch, ob man sich zu blind darauf verlassen soll.

das mit der strömung ist so eine sache. ich fische nicht allzugerne in starker strömung. dort sind auch meist keine übergänge vom tiefen ins seichte, weil die strömung alles mitreißt. wenn dann fische ich nur in gemächlicherer strömung, kehrwasser, einmündung von seitenarmen und kleinen buchten. in der hauptströmung ist es meißt tötlich, zu steil gegen die strömung zu werfen, da es dann meißt unlösbare hänger gibt. 

dort wo sich auch vermehrt futterfisch aufhält findest du auch die räuber - auch das ein wenig im auge behalten.

grüsse
löti


----------



## huchenschreck (21. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Löti!
Danke! 15-45gr ist wohl zu wenig, obwohl sehr steif? Hab mir das als Zanderspinnrute empfehlen lassen, allerdings nicht für den Donaustrom.
Hätte dann noch eine 3,30m - 100gr., allerdings mit Multirolle.
Was meinst Du? Stahlvorfach, Kevlar oder Monofil?
Gruß, Florian


----------



## löti (22. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

ich bin ein wenig schlampig, und verwende normalerweise monofil oder fluocarbon (ist auch eine art monofil). das hat mir bisher einen hecht gekostet - konnte aber schon 3 landen. aber dafür ist es beim hänger abreissen einfacher und billiger.

nochmal zur rute: meine erste rute ist eine balzer magna majestiy zander - mit 3,6m und 5-25gr wurfgewicht. die hat eigentlich auch eine ganz steife spitze. mit der werfe ich kleinste twister (zum barschfischen) auf ca. 70m. hab damit auch meinen grössten zander heuer gefangen (64cm). aber zur zeit hab ich trotzdem eher die quantum im einsatz.

zur rolle: ich hab noch nie eine multi gefischt. da muss man ja soweit ich weiss, die schnur beim aufwickeln selber führen (mit dem finger). mir würde das die konzentration aufs fischen rauben - wenn ich auch noch den "schnurverleger" spielen muss.

lg
löti


----------



## HuchenAlex (22. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servus Florian  #h 

ich glaub, wir kennen uns schon vom Fliegenfischerforum.
Kann Dir zwar mit den Zandern nicht helfen, aber trotzdem schön, einen weiteren Masochisten an Board zu haben  :q 

langsam ginge sich fast a eigenes Huchenfischer - Forum aus.. 
Luigi, Huchenfreak,-schreck und -alex usw.... langsam wirds passat  #g 

viel Erfolg mit den Zandern und Petri,
Alex


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

willkommen im board florian#h ! also ich spinne sehr oft an der donau greifenstein beim donaukraftwerk direkt unterhalb der strömung wo das wasser bei den turbinen rauskommt, mittlerweile kenne ich jeden stein, jedes loch.... das gerät was ich dort verwende ist eine sportex carat spezial, länge 3m, wg.200 gr. mit dieser rute hast du speziellen bodenkontakt und du spürst wirklich jede berührung im wasser, die schnur dazu verwende ich die power pro geflochten, stärke 22 tragkraft 16 kilo und auch ein vorfach von einer 60 mono so um einen meter wegen den steinen, werfe auch gegen die strömung aus und lass den 16cm kopyto mit 35gr.erie jig kopf am grund mit der strömung über die steine klopfen, da musst du wirklich sehr konzentriert sein weil bei einen jeden klopfer am grund hast du auch gleich einen hänger wenn du nicht schnell genug kurbelst, aber das gefühl kommt mit der zeit und du weißt wie du den köder führen sollst, habe auch schon einige gummi fischlis versenkt das gehört dazu...:q  mfg.#h


----------



## huchenschreck (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo
@löti: du meinst also, dass selbst so schwaches gerär ausreichend ist? hängt aber wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass du hauptsächlich im ruhigen fischst, oder?
@huchen-alex: hi, ja, stimmt. wir kennen uns schon. du bist ja der beneidenswerte großwildjäger von der enns...jaja, bald ists wieder so weit, dann können mich die forellen und äschen am.... und meine freundin wird mir wieder nicht glauben dass ich beim fischen war weil ich keine fische mehr nach hause bringe.. #g
@MaHaTawaNa: bis 200gr. na serwas. aber braucht man wahrscheinlich bei der strömung. wer hat dieses revier uind wie heisst es genau? gehst du oft? fängst du viel zander dort?


----------



## huchenschreck (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@esox: weil du freudenau empfohlen hast.... sagt dir die mündung des donaukanals etwas, also der anfang vom revier albern wien?


----------



## MrBadGuy (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Ich werde es heute auf Zander im Donaukanal probieren.Bei der Nußdorferschleuse,dort ist nämlch eine supergeile Kante die schnelle Strömung und langsamen Schleusenbereich trennt.Mal schauen vielleicht erwische ich auch einen Rapfen.mfg oli


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

www.oes-fv.at florian kannst du hier gucken! werde aber nächstes jahr das revier wechseln, weil es zu mühsam dort ist zu fischen ich nenne dir mal beispiele wie: der wasserstand ganz wichtig wobei im mai juni juli es nur geregnet hat und dieser nur jetzt im august um die 3meter gefallen ist, sonst beissen die fischlis dort nicht, der wind ist auch so ne sache: kein westwind, hat noch nie wer bei westwind nen fisch dort gefangen, und überhaubt an der donau ziehts wie im vogelhaus, also das heißt man muss sich dort erst einleben, habe das selber auch erst von den spinnspezis erfahren worauf man hier alles achten muss deswegen hab ich keinen spass hier mehr zu fischen#: ! wobei fangen tud man sicher nicht schlecht, habe meinen wels dort gefangen einige schied aber noch keinen zander, müsste für zander weiter unten spinnen weil hier die strömung zu stark ist oder knapp am ufer das funzt auch, zander werden regelmäßig gefangen wo auch welche an die 8-10 kilo dabei sind, in der donau ist ja alles möglich..... mfg.#h


----------



## MrBadGuy (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Gregor, hast du es schon Mal im ruhigen Bereich(Vorm Kraftwerk) mit der Knochenmontage oder u-Pose auf Wels probiert?Da sind sicher super große Exemplare drin,solltes mal versuchen.
mfg Oli vbmenu_register("postmenu_450276", true);


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hallo oli ja habe schon mit knochen dort gefischt vor 2 wochen am samstag nur leider bis 22:00 anschließend hat mich der starke ostwind heimgetrieben weil ich sonst mit dem zelt davon geflogen wäre, werde aber in der nächsten zeit es nochmal versuchen:q ! da hast du recht da schwimmen die orgen geräte herum, hatte im juni einen biss den ich verwerten konnte nur ist der wels in die steine geflüchtet und dabei blieb mein 200gr. blei hängen und so war er auch wieder weg:c ..... mfg.#h


----------



## löti (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@huchenschreck: du willst doch auf zander fischen? wenn ja, wirst du in jedem fall mit dem von mir beschriebenem gerät auskommen. auf zander musst du feiner fischen, sonst wirst du leer ausgehen - das hat nichts mit der strömung zu tun! mahatawana geht auf waller fischen, da schaut es mit der materialfrage ganz anders aus.

sg
löti


----------



## MrBadGuy (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@ Gregor, dann versuch es noch mal vielleicht behältst du die Karte dann doch.Musst aber dann sofort berichten.mfg Oli


----------



## huchenschreck (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@oli: Hi! Gib unbedingt bescheid wies war. Gehst Du oft mit dem Gufi im Kanal? Fängst Du viele Zander da? Wenn ja...würdest mich zwecks Anschauungsunterricht mal mitnehmen?
LG Florian


----------



## huchenschreck (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@löti: Jaja, klar. Zander sind mein Begehren. Also nochmals, um das Rutenthema abzuschließen: 15-45 gr und 9´sind ok (wie gesagt, ist eine sehr steife Harrison)?


----------



## löti (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@huchenschreck: ist absolut ok. ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob ich das schon gepostet hab - meine leichtere rute hat 5-25gr wg 3,6m und ist mit 0,10er fireline bespannt (0,22er mono vorfach). mit der hab ich heuer meinen schöneren zander von 64cm und 2,5kg gefangen. und den hatte ich in 1min gelandet. 
ich weiss sowieso nicht, wie die tragkraft gemessen wird - die 0,10er fireline hat ca. 3kg. aber wenn diese unverletzt ist, probier sie mal abzureissen - die hält wie sau


----------



## MrBadGuy (23. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Huchenschreck!
War heute doch nicht,ist sich leieder nciht ausgegangen.Naja es geht so bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht soviele überlisten können,aber das wird noch.Hab nämlich nicht soviel Zeit um regelmässig zu gehen,aber du kannst nächstes Mal gern mitkommmen.Ich sag dir dann bescheid.mfg Oli


----------



## huchenschreck (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Super, Danke
Hats auf Zander eigentlich auch im Morgengrauen einen Sinn oder nur am Abend?
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## löti (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

zander kannst du am ganzen tag verteilt fangen. den grössten heuer hab ich um ca. 15:00 gefangen. nur in der nacht hab ich bisher noch keinen erwischt.


----------



## huchenschreck (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

das ist ja mal eine interessante feststellung, normalerweise hört und liest man immer das gegenteil. kennst du eigentlich das buch von o. portrat übers zanderfischen. der stellt eine meiner meinung nach ziemlich gewagte these auf mit dem unterschied zwischen raubzandern und aasfresser-zandern. er versuchte eine erklärung zu finden warum man in manchen gewässern mit dem gufi nichts mehr fängt obwohl genug zander da sind. ich möchts nicht unterschrteiben, finds aber interessant. An der Alten Donau war ich heuer über 10 mal und hab keinen einzigen gefangen. Ein älterer Fischer, den ich dort getroffen hab, der einen kleinen Fetzen am leichten Knicklicht-Schwimmer hatte, fing allein an dem Tag 3 Stück, alle weit überm Mass...
Er behauptet er füttert auch mit zerschnippelten Lauben an. Würde ja sehr für die Aas-Theorie sprechen, die meint, dass in den letzten 10 Jahren durch die Gummi-Welle die meißten Zander mit räuberischen Genen in den Kochtöpfen gelandet sind und die heimlichen "Aasgeier" übriggeblieben sind. Es gibt im übrigen genug Kunstköderprofis die behaupten, an der Alten Donau gäbe es überhaupt keine Zander mehr... (Nur für den berechtigten Fall dass Du meine Kompetenzen als Spinnfischer bezweifelst...)
LG, F


----------



## löti (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hört sich sehr interessant an! ich hab schon ein paar berichte von o portrat im blinker gelesen. das ist sicher einer der top raubfischer in europa.
eventuell wäre es eine alternative, dort mal ein drachkovitch-system (kannst du dir selber bauen) zu probieren. ich kenne da einen alten blinker bericht, wo der gute alte a. drachkovitch und o. portrat von einem blinker-redakteur zu einem deutschen fluss eingeladen wurden. und sie ziehen mit dem system massiv fische aus dem wasser! ich hab es schon ein paarmal mit dem system probiert und auch gefangen. allerdings braucht man immer köfi's (am besten frische) dazu - das ist der haken daran.

lg
löti

p.s.: ich habe deine kompetenz nie in frage gestellt. sehe mich selber nicht als profi - kann nur meine erfahrungen weitergeben


----------



## MrBadGuy (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Vom Portrat lese ich aus Prinzip nichts,weil wer in Massen die Zander und Schwarzbarsche am Ebro schlachtet und sie dann verkauft wird von mir nicht wirklich bewundert.
Ich hab mitten in der Nacht die meisten Zander gefangen,aber auch unter Tags bei strahlenden Sonnenschein schon welche gefangen,zwar keine Riesen,aber immerhin.
In der Früh beim Morgengrauen gehts auch,wie bei der Abenddämmerung.mfg Oli


----------



## huchenschreck (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@ löti: lästige frage, ich weiss.... wie baut man das und woher bekommt man die zutaten??
du hast meine kompetenz eh nicht in frage gestellt, aber ich !!...
wer heuer schon 60 zander gefangen hat muss ein profi sein, oder?
@oli: sowas würde ich auch alles andere als bewundern... woher weißt du dass er sie massenhaft schlachtet und verkauft, vor allem letzteres ist ja bei uns gott sei dank sogar von den fischpächtern verboten.
mitten in der nacht...mit gufi?? im donaukanal?? ist das nicht sehr schwierig?


----------



## MrBadGuy (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Ich hab ein Video vom Blinker in dem man Bilder sieht wie voll die Tiefkühltruhen von im waren und im Blinker selbst hab ich es auch gelesen,naja bei uns gibt es das leider auch mit den Kochtopffischer.Zb am Donaukanal nehmen sie alle Barben mit die sie fangen(können am Tagschon 15-20 Stück sein).Im Donaukanal ist es nicht so leicht,aber bei der nußdorferschleuse gibt es eine Kante und dort kann man gut Zander fangen.
mfg Oli


----------



## rob (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hey oli !
ich meld mich bei dir noch gegen wochenende!
die schleuse ist ein top platz!werd dich mal zum zuschauen besuchen kommen.
super geht es auch wo der wienfluss in den kanal mündet..bei der urania.da is aber gerade grossbaustelle.hab mit einem fischer geredet der hat dort in 4 stunden 12 !!zander davon 3 zwischen 4-7 kilo gefangen!!!!ich galaube ihm!
lg rob


----------



## löti (24. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

das ist die anleitung, nach der ich meine drachkos baue:

guckst du hier 

kommt übrigens vom anglerboard eigenen magazin.


----------



## MrBadGuy (25. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Rob!
Ist in Ordnung,ich freu mich.
Urania,hab ich auch schon viel gehört,das man dort schöne Zander  und Welse fängt,aber war noch nicht dort.
mfg Oli


----------



## huchenschreck (25. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

12 Stück in vier Stunden?????? Aber wahrscheinlich auf Köfi und nicht auf Gufi oder? Langsam überleg ich mir ob ich mir nichjt doch noch den DK nehm...
@oli Es gibt wirklich Leute, die 15 bis 20 Barben schädeln? Was machen die denn damit, soviele Katzen gibts ja in ganz Wien nicht. Zanderfilets hätte ich auch gern, aber da ich noch keinen einzigen gefangen habe stellte sich das Problem des Kochtopfangelns nicht. Außerdem würde ich mir nie eine Tiefkühltruhe anräumen. Hie und da mal einen selbstgefangenen Fisch, den aber frisch. Und zwar einer...Aber um Gottes Willen keine Barben... Ich kenne an einem der berühmtesten Forellenflüsse in Niederösterreich einen Aufseher, der wöchentlich sein Höchstfanglimit (10 Stück pro Woche-ansich völlig pervers) schädelt. Rechne dir das mal aufs Jahr aus. Aber er verkauft sie natürlich nicht....Tut brav alle selber essen!(Wers glaubt...) So lange man solche Leute an den Gewässern nicht loswird, wird die Fischerei wahrscheinlich immer schlechter werden. Oder wir fangen nur mehr Besatzkarotinforellen, die zwei Wochen vorher hineingeschmissen wurden- da kann man aber gleich an einen Forellenteich fahren, das kommt billiger. Nochmals, ich esse auch gern Fische aber mit Maß und Ziel. Und die Zander werden vor mir wahrscheinlich noch eine Zeit Schonzeit haben....
@löti Danke schonmal, wo bekommt man die speziellenn Bleie her?


----------



## löti (25. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

das sind ganz normale runde grundbleie mit loch. bei uns kriegst du diese in jedem angelladen in grössen bis zu 30gr. allerdings spalte ich diese nicht wie in der beschreibung mit dem beil, sondern mit einer säge. ich hab keine werkstatt, wo ich einen ordentlichen schraubstock habe.


----------



## huchenschreck (25. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

deshalb hab ich gefragt....was für eine säge denn (vorsicht, verwöhntes grosstadtkind bin...) ?
und wie biegst du die agraffe?


----------



## löti (25. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

säge: normale eisensäge (klein)

biegen: rundzange - in jedem baumarkt erhältlich

wenn zu kompliziert, dann fix-fertig kaufen im angler-fachgeschäft ... aber nix billig


----------



## huchenschreck (26. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

nix billig stimmt. 3,80 hab ich heute für so ein besch.... system gezahlt. dann dafür keinen zander erwischt, mich aber trotzdem nicht geärgert, da im kühlschrank jetzt ein leckerer hecht sein unwesen treibt und darauf wartet, für seine dummheit, auf mein anfänger-like geführtes system zu beißen, mit einer weißwein-sauce bestraft zu werden...
fischst du das system wirklich mit zwei drillingen? also den hecht konnte ich heute nicht mehr befreien obwohl ich ihn releasen wollte, da hats ein riesen verwicklungs-geknüll mit kescher, draht, drillingen und hecht gegeben und der hintere drilling war hoffnungslos und bombenfest verankert...naja, aber mit 61cm muß man wenigstens nicht mit gesenktem kopf nach hause gehen sondern kann stolz die freundin anrufen, dass sie einen riesling einkühlen soll...
will aber trotzdem endlich einen zander fangen...


----------



## löti (26. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

kommt darauf an, wie groß der köderfisch ist. ich hab mir auch kleinere systeme gebaut, und nur einen drilling angehängt. für den zander sollte es eigentlich reichen, einen drilling in der schwanzwurzel zu setzen (da der zander den fisch meißtens von hinten nimmt). für den hecht könnte es allerdings sein, das du einen in der mitte brauchst (der hecht nimmt den fisch meißt von der seite). 

allerdings fischt man beim drachko mit naturköder und dabei packt der räuber ganz anders zu ...


----------



## douch (26. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

moin leute.

@huchenschreck: dein prob kenn ich...beste gummiköder die es gibt, führung ok. aber keine fische. sollte es dir mit den zandern viel wert sein. musste nach holland fahrn,mit guiding.

@das mit o.portrat: der typ angelt gut. ist aber ein echter vollidiot....
die besten 2 angler meiner meinung u. bayer und j. sterehlow


gruß


----------



## huchenschreck (26. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

ich bin leider immer einer von denen, die das scheinbar schwierige oder unmögliche wollen. Und deshalb will ich meine Zander im Wiener Bereich finden und verhaften...


----------



## rob (26. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

na das kann ja kein problem sein huchenschreck!
die dk karte kostet eh fast nichts.
ich bin mehr der naturfreak und könnte nicht wirklich in der stadt fischen..bin oben in altenwörth zu hause.lg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (26. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@rob: wer hat altenwörth? wie ist es dort auf zander?


----------



## rob (27. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

ich hab aw!!
ist mein haus und lieblingswasser:l
da gibt es viele interessante zanderstellen.zum einen im hauptstrom mit dem boot und dann einige sporne wo sich harte strömung mit leichter treffen,wehr,mündungen,karaftwerk plus ausläufe,usw...zanderangler was willst du mehr
da ist auch immer die möglichkeit einen zweistelligen zu fangen.mein grösster war bis her 2,10 kilos :c
fisch aber nicht sooo viel auf die burschen...vorallem nicht bei den hotspots,da ich eher beim ansitzen eine auf zander auslege(meisstens dann nur 3 stunden am abend).
was ich gerne mach ist das ich mit dem boot zum sporn bei der fahrinne fahr mich dann abdriften lass bis zur reviergrenze einige kilometer weiter unterhalb und dann mit dem motor wieder hoch zum sporn.dabei lass ich den gummifisch über den boden springen..einfach gerade runter..die strömung erledigt den rest.
kommst mich halt auch mal einen tag besuchen...wärest nicht der erste heuerlg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (27. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

OHHHJAAAAA das würd ich sehr gern. wer gibt den karten aus für das revier und was kosten die?
Klingt ja nach mächtig interessanten Zanderstellen... 2,10 kilo ist doch eh schön...
Ich wollt ich hätt endlich einen. Starte heute abends mal einen Versuch mit totem Köfi und Knicklichtschwimmer an der Alten Donau mit einem "Profi" gemeinsam, der heuer auf die Art und Weise schon etliche gefangen hat. Naja wahrscheinlich sehe ich aus nächster Nähe wie schön es sein muss einen zu haben und freue mich selber mehr über das Abködern der 35er Hechte!!!
Bis dann!


----------



## huchenschreck (28. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Melde mich zurück von der AD: Hab recht behalten:mußte zusehen wie er einen schönen Zander gefangen hat. Bin aber auch alles andere als deprimiert, da doch ein 87er Aal durchaus was ist, auf was man ein wenig stolz sein kann. Hatte dann noch einen zweiten guten Biss, bei dem aber nach dem Anschlag nix drauf war... 
Werd jetzt mal nach Aal-Rezepten suchen
Bis dann!


----------



## MrBadGuy (28. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Gratuliere:m  ein Aal ist auch nicht schlecht und nächstes Mal wirds dann ein Zander,heb dir ein Stückchen Aal auf und probiers dann Mal damit auf Zander,dann wirds vielleicht einer 
mfg Oli


----------



## rob (31. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hallo huchenschreck!
die tageskarte kostet 23 teuros und bekommst du beim donauwirt in aw.ist nicht zu verfehlen!
um deine generale beneide ich dich.muss aber gestehen das mir die fgesellschaft nicht sehr symphatisch ist.aber tolle reviere haben die schon.....
bin ja auch fliegenfischer aber erst seit heuer.habe die generale beim www.spofi.at 
das ist ein sehr guter verein mit super politik und netten mitgliedern.
lg rob

p.s.:ich würde so gern mal einen aal fangen.aber bei uns in aw keine chance...alle paar jahre erwischt einer einen armdicken ,nur leider nicht ich.
besetzt werden sie ja schon lange nicht mehr,da er ja nicht heimisch ist .was mich aber wundert das ihr bei wien und die jungs bei linz immer wieder welche fängt.auch die kleineren.


----------



## MrBadGuy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Wenn du Aale fangen möchtest musst du im Neusiedlersee fischen,da fangen wir oft in einer Nacht so an die 10 Stück und da sind aber echte Kapitale Fische dabei.mfg Oli


----------



## huchenschreck (31. August 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo zusammen!
In der AD gibts viele Aale und die sind angeblich alle groß (was ja kein Wunder ist, da sie nicht raus können und schon länger nicht mehr besetzt werden).
Hat übrigens hervorragend gemundet. Die letzten zwei Tage war ich auch wieder auf Zander, war aber aufgrund des starken Bootsverkehrs vollkommen inakzeptabel, die Fischerei. Andauernd mußte ich einholen und neu auswerfen weil so ziemlich alle Liebespaare von Wien sich ein Boot gemietet hatten und auch unbedingt alle unter der kleinen Brücke ins Kaiserwasser fahren mußten... 
Naja, next time, ich geb nicht auf... Wobei....morgen beginnt die Huchensaison. S.... Generallizenz, da muß man sich permanent zerfransen...
Zur ÖFG: Würde mich interessieren, was Dich stört. Bei so vielen Revieren und so vielen Bewirtschaftern kann einem natürlich nicht alles passen (und mir passt auch sehr sehr viel nicht) aber ich hatte zumindest keinerlei unangenehme Vorkommnisse mit Aufsehern und dgl, was man vom anderen Verein (VÖAF) ja bekanntlich nicht behaupten kann. Das Hauptproblem bei denen ist eine gewisse Überalterung des Vorstandes, was zu verblödeten Besatzregelungen führt: Wenn man viel hineintut, kommt viel raus und alle sind glücklich und kaufen die Karte nächstes Jahr wieder. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Besatz mit nicht autochtonen Bachforellen eine Umweltverschmutzung, mehr nicht. Sehen ja auch hässlich aus, die fettgefressenen Teichzöglinge. Es gibt aber zwei Bewirtschafter, die zusammen alle Piesting-Reviere und die Warme Fischa bewirtschaften, die den richtigen Weg gehen: SEit Jahren kommen dort nur Regenbogenforellen für die paar Fleischfischer hinein, die abräumen wollen und die Bachforelle bleibt in ihrem natürlichen Stamm unberührt-naturgemäss vermehrt sie sich in diesen Gewässern um ein vielfaches besser als wo anders was dann wiederum zur Folge hat, dass man trotz der Fleischfischer, die 10 Forellen pro Woche rausschädeln mehr Bachforellen als Regenbogen fängt: Und was glaubst Du wie schön die gezeichnet sind, wie herrlich sie kämpfen, wie urtümlich und wild..... Zu 99% wissen wir Fliegenfischer ja schon gar nicht mehr wie eine wirklich autochtone Bachforelle aussieht...
Danke hier an diese beiden Bewirtschafter, die vielleicht mitlesen und die ja wissen, wie sehr ich ihre Hartnäckigkeit bewundere...
Aber zurück zu den Zandern: Wenn ihr mit totem Köfi angelt, was nehmt ihr als Vorfach??


----------



## Woif (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo jungs und mädls!

Jetzt hätt ichs doch fast vergessen: der michlmair hat am samstag einen donauzander mit 61cm und >2kg gefangen.
Da er aber am sonntag ins krankenhaus ging konnte er den erfolg noch nicht mit euch teilen.

Ich glaub da müssen wir uns heuer noch alle kräftig ins zeug legen um dass zu toppen...

@rob: wie gross war noch mal dein größter donauzander :q


----------



## rob (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

ätsch 64cm mit 2,10 kilo 
petri dem michel und bestell ihm nette grüsse von mir!

p.s. als vorfach verwend ich nur ganz feine stahlseide mit 6 kilo tk.

lg rob


----------



## Woif (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo rob!
Werde ich machen.

Aber: ich sagte DONAUZANDER, nicht Teichzander :q #y . 
Was solls - immerhin ein zander. 
Habe heuer sicher schon über 15 hechte aber noch keinen zander. Aber die nächsten 2 wochen habe ich urlaub, da muss es einfach permanent angreifen. In der traun gibt es praktisch keine zander drum muss ich in der donau wieder mal mein glück versuchen. Und wenn gar nichts hilft fahr ich wieder zum lipno #6 

lg, Woif.


----------



## rob (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*



			
				Woif schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: ich sagte DONAUZANDER, nicht Teichzander :q #y .



hehe uiui erwischt :q 
ok grösster donauzander rob : klein und ca 1,5 kilo


----------



## löti (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

auf jedenfall dicken  #r  #r  #r  - hat sich der michl heuer wirklich schon mehr als verdient!

also meiner war heuer 64cm und 2,5 kg  :q 

heute war ich auch zanderjagen - in der donau bei linz > 6 zander und *endlich* mal wieder einer über 40 -> 43cm 

was ist denn los mit dem michl? - hoffentlich nix ernstes

lg
löti

p.s. woif wir sind nicht mehr dazu gekommen, uns etwas auszumachen (krebs- oder zandersession)


----------



## rob (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

na petri löti!
da geht ja wieder einges bei dir!
warts nur burschen im herbst werd ich euch toppen...hoffentlich


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

petri löti das ist ja schon was#6 ! ich werde auch mein glück probieren an der donau und gezielt auf zander zu spinnen#:  , hatte bis jetzt keine zandererfolge:c wegen den verdammten wasserstand der ständig ansteigt und das gleich um zwei meter in der nacht, dafür braucht er wieder eine woche das er fällt:r ..... umso öfter war ich bei rob fischen#h  und nächstes jahr werde ich auch in AW sein juhuuuuuu freu:q #v  mfg.#h


----------



## gismowolf (1. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi!
Habe derzeit Urlaub und bin daher in letzter Zeit nur Nachts informativ(lesenderweise)im Board unterwegs.Ihr Boardis in Zentralösterreich (Donau im Bereich Passau bis Enns)
findet bitte endlich einen oder wenn`s geht mehrere Zander-Hotspots,damit ich auch 
vielleicht wieder einen fangen kann!!  #6
Ich habe meinen letzten Zander vor 4 Jahren in der Traun gefangen - mit Rehhaarkoppenstreamer natürlich!! - 2,30kg - Länge hab ich nicht gemessen.
Zum Hotspotsuchen habe ich derzeit "noch"keine Zeit!Aber es wäre schön,wenn Ihr mir sagt,fahr dorthin und nimm das oder jenes als Köder,dann kannst einen maßigen Zander fangen,wenn`st nicht zu "potschert" bist!!
Derzeit fang ich in der früh meine drei Forellen und eine Barbe und dann geh ich Krebse fangen -heutiger Fang = 250Stk - die schönsten 25 (siehe Foto)gab`s zum Abendmenü - nach dem Krebsfang geschwind in den Wald um Pilze - sie wachsen schon wieder(siehe zweites Foto)und darum habe ich derzeit keine Zeit zum Zander-Hotspot suchen!!Also,ich bin gespannt,wer mich als erster anruft und mich zum Zanderfischen animiert!??


----------



## Woif (2. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo löti!

Nein der michi dachiniert meiner meinung nach nur: er ist vor etwa 2 monaten bei einem unser berühmtberüchtigten tischtennisgames mit dem rücken zur wand gestanden und hat sich mit einem zerfetzten miniskus aus der verdienten niederlage geschlichen.
Und damit sein w.o. von damals etwas glaubwürdiger wirkt hat er sich am montag operieren lassen. Am dienstag ist er schon wieder zuhause herummarschiert wie ein gardeoffizier.


----------



## löti (2. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@all: DANKE - gestern ist wirklich wieder ein super tag gewesen. sehr viele bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte! aber wahrscheinlich sowieso zu kleine fische. hab gestern noch einen meiner lieblingsköder (sandra weiss mit rotem kopf) ungebraucht gefunden - der war nach ein paar stunden sehr ramponiert (schnitte, risse) nach den vielen bissen

ich würde gerne meine ca. 70 untermassigen zander heuer gegen einen mit >70cm eintauschen!


----------



## huchenschreck (3. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Ich würd gern überhaupt mal einen fangen.....aber ich geb nicht auf....


----------



## Soxl (4. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi Schreck  #h 

Spät aber doch noch 'ne Antwort (bin heute zurück aus 'nem zweiwöchigen Kärnten-Urlaub) auf das hier: 





> weil du freudenau empfohlen hast.... sagt dir die mündung des donaukanals etwas, also der anfang vom revier albern wien?


Klar sagt mir das was, is' ja auch das Ende des Freudenauer Revier's (rechtes Ufer), nennt sich Praterspitz. Sieht auch nett aus und is' sicher einen Versuch wert  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## huchenschreck (6. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Danke, werd mal nachschauen.... Hab gestern einen super Zanderbiss an der AD vernudelt...zu lange gewartet und dann hat er ausgelassen....


----------



## Soxl (6. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi Schreck,

schaaaade um den Stachelritter, kenne das G'fühl natürlich auch nur zu gut   


> zu lange gewartet und dann hat er ausgelassen....


Wie, was? Beim Spinnen? Nö, oder?

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## MichlMair (7. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Endlich wieder in da Oarbeit#q !

Ha, der Woifi hot leicht lachen - der kann si nimma wehtuan am Knia!
Mir hams in Meniskus aussagfetzt und dabei leida festgstellt, dass des vordere Kreuzband a nimma existent is -> Und wieder untas Messer, oba erst im Winter!
Des hasst für mi, dass i den Winter unser Aschachsaison net gaunz ausnutzen kann, was mi wirkli stört.
Zu de Zander in da Donau: Meiner Meinung nach rennan mir de schönern Donauzander einfach ins offene Filetiermesser. Komisch eigentlich, dass i in mein Leben nu net so vü Untermassige gfangen hab wie der Löti heuer.

I fisch ganz einfach: Platzerl suchen, wo es keine oder fast keine Strömung gibt. Das ist für mich des Wichtigste, da i sonst nicht fein genug fischen kann. Feeder mit kleinem Birnenblei und kleinen Lauberstückerln, dann ist der Drill auch spannend!

LG
MIchl


----------



## MichlMair (8. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Zanderzeiten!
Da Woif und mei Bruada sitzen derzeit bei der Donau und habm von 1300 bis 1315 drei Zander und 2 Barsche auf Fetzerl erwischt. Leider die Zander in Lötis Preisklasse - verzeih Löti!
Letzte Stunde dann keinen Biss mehr.
Schon interessant, wies in der Donau zugeht. An Beisszeiten sollte man sich da überhauptnicht mehr orientieren?!?
Ich bin jedenfalls davon überzeugt, dass jedenfalls die schöneren keine Uhr eingesteckt habedn, sondern rauben, wenn der Magen schreit. Bin vielleicht auch ein wenig beeinflusst, da mein mit Abstand größter Donauzander um 1130 bei strahlender Sonne biss.
Was meint ihr dazu?
LG
Michi, der wiedereinmal nicht mitgehen konnte.#q


----------



## löti (8. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hab zur zeit leider gar keine zeit!  #q 

was da alles auf einen zu kommt, wenn man eine firma gründet ... 

bin übrigens auch der meinung, das man zander (fast) zu jeder tagezeit (nachtzeit) fangen kann! die grossen werden auch bei mir wieder kommen. aber nur dann, wenn ich mal wieder einen köder wassern kann

lg
löti


----------



## gismowolf (8. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servus Michl und löti!
Zu Zeiten,als ich noch stark zandermäßig an der Donau unterwegs war(wie die Kinder noch klein waren und meine Frau vollauf mit ihnen beschäftigt war!!  ),war es so,daß ich die meisten Zander so bis 2,5kg immer in der Mittagszeit fing(mit Fischfetzen oder Lauben bis 8cm auf selbstgemachte Jighaken!Größere so mit 3-5kg fing ich meist in versunkenen Bäumen mit meinen Hängerschutzhaken oder im Bereich von guten Unterständen wie bei ausgehöhlten Steinen im Bodenbereich und dergleichen.
Mir war eigentlich immer unklar,warum viele sagten,daß sie abends Zander fischen gingen!!


----------



## Soxl (9. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi Gismo,



> Mir war eigentlich immer unklar,warum viele sagten,daß sie abends Zander fischen gingen!!



Hmm, dann will ich mal...

Mir ist nicht nur einmal passiert, dass ich den halben Tag schon mit einer Rute 'ne tote Laube oder ein Fischfetzerl o. Ä. bade - kaum wird es "richtig" dunkel, pfeift auch schon der Bissanzeiger weil Meister Glasauge zuschnappt... Übrigens hab' ich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit dann auch schon öfters wahre Bissorgien bei Zandern erlebt, obwohl den ganzen Tag nichts gelaufen ist... 

Es ist offenbar stark vom befischten Gewässer abhängig, an manchen fressen die Stachelritter offenbar auch verstärkt bei Tage - ich kenne aber kaum eines, leider  #d  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## gismowolf (9. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Soxl!
Ich muß dazu noch vermerken,daß ich den Köder nie nur einfach auf den Grund legte,sondern immer sägezahnartig mit 10-15 Sekunden Pause nach dem Bodenkontakt
im Rythmus von 3-5 Zupfern den Grund nach beißfreudigen Zandern absuchte.Weiters fischte ich mit Vorliebe mit einer alten Fliegenrute mit 0,14-0,16 mm Monofil(seinerzeit Platil Strong)und hielt die Schnur auch in der Ruhepause immer gespannt mit der Rutenspitze ganz knapp über der Wasseroberfläche,damit der zeitweise doch sehr starke Wind die Schnur nicht ausbauchen konnte.Durch die feine Abstimmung des Gerätes war die optische Erkennung und gleichzeitig das Spüren des Bißes immer gegeben!Diese Art der Fischerei hört sich jedoch ab einer gewissen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit auf.Der Wiener Gerätehändler,Importeur und Autor von 
einigen Fachbüchern und Beiträgen für Fischereimagazine,Norbert Eipeltauer,hat mir in den 70-er Jahren eine Methode gezeigt,wo mir die Augen übergingen!!Dieser hatte damals das Donau-Altwasser zwischen Regelsbrunn und Maria Ellend gepachtet.Nach jedem Winter lagen dort immer einige alte,vom Sturm geknickte Bäume im Wasser.
Wenn ihm zu wenige im Wasser lagen,hat er einfach welche umgeschnitten und mit 
Beton ausgegossenen Plastikeimern verankert!An jedem Baum wurde ein alter großer 
Korkschwimmer mit mindestens 0.50 mm Monofil als Markierungsboje befestigt,so daß man diese Bäume auch bei höherem Wasserstand immer gefunden hat.Und mitten in
das Geäst hat er seinen Köderfisch versenkt.Zander suchen mit Vorliebe solche versunkene Bäume als Unterstand auf.Als Gerät hatte er eine damals schon uralte gespließte Hechtrute mit Automatikfliegenrute zum Lachsfischen.Und die beißenden Zander bis 2kg hat er einfach wie ein Rotauge an einer Stipprute herausgehoben.  
Wenn bei einem Baum nichts gebissen hat gings nach einigen Minuten gleich weiter zum nächsten.Solche versunkene Bäume sind natürlich in heutiger Zeit selten.Ich hatte das Glück im Donaualtarm von Wallsee so eine Superstelle zu finden.Dort lagen durch eine Hangrutschung ca.25-30 Bäume kreuz und quer bis zu 25m vom Ufer weg im 
3-8m tiefen Wasser.Von den damaligen Fangergebnissen an dieser Stelle träume ich heute noch!! #:


----------



## MichlMair (9. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Gismo,

Die Bäume gibts ja bei uns auch in Hülle und Fülle.#6 
Ich werds am WE probieren wenns geht. Wir werden zwar am Sa mit geballter Kraft (zu dritt oder viert) auf eine baumfreie Stelle gehen, aber vielleicht bin ich schon fit genug, um einmal zum Gehölz abzupreschen und unbemerkt vom Boot die Bäume abzuklappern.

Ich bin nur neugierig, wann ich unverhofft den ersten Waller zu Mittag auf der Zanderstange fange, oder zumindest anschlagen darf (0,16-0,18mm):q - wahrscheinlich am Sa.

Deine Hybridmethode zwischen stationär und aktiven Fischen betreib ich auch in abgeschwächter Form. Ich lasse den Fetzen wenige Minuten liegen und zupfe dann 2-3m weiter -> geht gut!

Schöne Grüße, Woif sagt, dass die Krebse schon warten!
Michl


----------



## gismowolf (9. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servus Michl!
Ich meinte ganze Bäume,die im ca.3-8m tiefen Wasser schon längere Zeit am Grund 
liegen!!Wenn Du solche abgesoffenen Bäume kennst,dann fisch einmal dort.Entweder direkt im Geäst und am besten neben dem dicken Stamm,denn da stehen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit welche darunter!Für diese Fischerei verwende ich meine Spezialhaken mit Hängerschutzfeder!(siehe Foto)Ich wünsch Dir viele Bisse!!  http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=3940
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (13. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hab auch wieder am wochenende auf zander gefischt.der posengucker war natürlich dabei..2 wels und 2 zanderruten.
gefangen hat der werner einen schönen hecht.ich leider nichts:c
super war auch das ständige rauben vor uns in der mündung zu beobachten.der werner war schlau und hat gleich auf schwimmer umgebaut.der ist immer schön rauf und über die kehrströmung zurück getrieben.das hat sofort 3 bisse gebracht die alle nicht verwertet wurden...bei einem zappelt er schon aber hat ihn wieder auslassen.die laube war nur mehr gatsch
schade wieder kein zander von der donau aw zu melden.
lg an euch#h


----------



## MichlMair (13. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo,

Leider bin i net zu de versunkenen Bäum kumma am WE.
Da Woif und i woarn in der baumfreien Zone und hobn leider in Lötimanier Babies gfaungt.
I hob 7 Zander und 1 Barsch gfaungt, wovon 3 Zander glaub i 20cm nur knapp überschrittn habn und der größte 41cm ghabt hat. Ausghengt bzw. Abgrissn a nu 3 oda 4.
Von 6i bis hoiba 8i hob i glaub i 30 Biss ghabt. Jeder Wurf sofort ein Zupfer. Viel haben den Köder wieder ausgspuckt oder net ins Maul bracht. I hab sehr bald angschlagn, dass i mit mein Gwissn kane Kindermorde vereinbaren muass. Des hat natürli viel Verluste bracht, aber den gfangenen Zandern des Lebn grettet.
Da Woifi hat mehr mit ganzen Ködernfischen gfischt und weniger Bisse ghabt.
Wir hättn allerdings a gravierendes Köderproblem kriagt, wenn wir beide de Taktik gwählt hätten. In der Beissphase hab i bereits 3 Stunden am Haken gwesesne Fischerl zerschnitten und mit de Fetzerl nu 3 Biss ghabt. Bisse kamen auf alle Fischteile vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz.

Leider kein Zander, sondern nur Zanderl, aber man kann ja nie wissen, vielleicht nächstes Mal...

Mit der Köderfischgröße können wir zum Glück in Zukunft vorselektieren, wenn wiedereinmal ein Schwarm Kleinzander am Platz ist.

Schen Gruaß,
Michl


----------



## gismowolf (13. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Michl!
Das ist aber schon sehr interessant,wie`s Euch ergangen ist!Ich erinnere mich an
den Wallersee: Da durfte man bei Bachmündungen erst in 50 m Entfernung fischen!
Das hatte den Grund,weil genau im Bereich der Abbruchkante,die dort enorm war,weil der Bach bei Hochwasser immer Geschiebe und Geröll mitnahm und dadurch den Boden
nach außen in den See aufbaute.Die dann anschließende Kante brach von ca.1m bis 12m ab und war genau die Stelle,wo auch die großen Zander standen.Ich bin dort einige Male mit der Taucherbrille rausgeschwommen und habe geschaut,wo die Zanderschulen standen.Da ist mir aufgefallen,daß die kleinen Zander ganze Rudel bis
zu 40 Stück bildeten(Größe bis 30,35cm);die größeren so um 50 und 60 cm waren noch in kleineren Gruppen bis 10-15 Stück beisammen und die ganz Großen bis 5 und 6kg herum sind eigentlich immer allein herumgezogen oder standen neben einem Stein oder Holzstock.
Na,wenn das Schmankerltreffen auf Oktober oder November verschoben ist,hättest Du ja Zeit,noch ein paar größere Zander zu fangen,Oder?Dazu wünsch ich Dir viel Glück!#:
GRuß Wolfgang


----------



## MichlMair (14. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Gismo!
Ähnlich wars bei mir. Ich hab auf der Kante gefischt und mit einer Stange immer ziemlich genau eine Stelle angeworfen. Dort hab ich fast alle Bisse bekommen. Die beiden anderen Stangen waren 10-30m weg und brachten fast keine Bisse.
Ich vermute aber, dass an unserer Stelle eine ganze Armada von Jungzandern unterwegs ist.
LG
Michl


----------



## huchenschreck (15. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Leute, melde mich zurück vom internetfreien Umzugsstress (folglich immer noch kein Zander...........)
Also den Super Biss hatte ich natürlich auf ein ehalbe Laube, nicht auf Kunstköder.
Einiges interessiert mich jetzt obwohl ich bei dem hier zu lesenden Spezialistentum wahrscheinlich noch viele Lehrjahre brauch bis ich das kapier...
Der Eipeltauer ist mir natürlich als ansich gelerntem Fliegenfischer und nur fremdgehendem Zanderfischer ein Begriff. Womit hat der gefischt? Mit einer alten Hechtstange und einer Automatikfliegenrute? Meintest wohl Automatik Fliegenrolle oder? War das die Mitchell? Das ist meines Wissens die einzige, die es je gab und die war nicht zum Lachsfischen gedacht sondern wurde von den Streamer-Profis (Da darf ich mich ein bissi dazuzählen) in unseren Gewässern verwendet. (Heute verwenden wir.....Mit wir mein ich die Jünger des Herrn Klejch von der Thaliastrasse) die Franko Vivarelli. Mit der kann man beim Streamern mit Sinkschnur auch so schön auf Zug bleiben.
Aber zurück zu den Zandern:
Bringt Feederrute mit feinem Birnenblei mehr als eine Schwimmermontage?
@Wolf: Was für eine Fliegenrute hast du verwendet für deine Montage mit den selbstgebauten Jighaken und dem Sägezahnfischen?
@Soxl Wo hast Du die Beissorgien erlebt (An der AD gibts das glaub ich nicht...)
Der Eipeltauer hat ja auch viele Zander mit der Fliegenrute und Streamer gefangen. Geht das heute noch bzw. macht das noch wer?
Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## gismowolf (15. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servus Huchenschreck!
Muß natürlich heißen "Automatikfliegenrolle"!!Was das für ein Erzeugnis war,ist mir nicht mehr in Erinnerung.Aber sauschwer war das Trumm!!Mir würde es im Traum nicht einfallen,mit solchem Gerät zu fischen.Er hat`s aber auch nur zum Auswerfen und zum
Einholen in die Hand genommen.Ansonsten war das gute Stück immer am Bootsrand abgelegt!!Feederrute mit feinem Birnenblei bringt sicher mehr Bisse als Schwimmermontage.Das ist oder besser gesagt war auch der Grund,warum ich damals
mit einer ausrangierten Fliegenrute(Daiwa AFTMA 6 mit parabolischer Aktion und 240cm)auf Zander gezupft habe! Geringes Gewicht der Rute mit sensibler Spitze,so daß der Kontakt mit dünnem Monofil zum selbstgebautem Jig(die gab`s damals Anfang 
der 70-er Jahre bei uns noch gar nicht!Wenn ja,dann waren sie mir unbekannt)immer,selbst bei starkem Wind(da wurde halt die Rutenspitze max.10cm über der Wasseroberfläche gehalten)bestens gegeben war.Heutzutage würde ich wahrscheinlich auch eine Feeder-oder besser noch eine Winkelpickerrute mit der dazupassenden Spitze verwenden!!Die feine Geräteabstimmung deshalb,weil Zander ja extrem heikel auf Widerstand reagieren!Ich schlug auch immer beim ersten bzw.zweiten erkennbarem Zupfer an!Beim Grundfischen mit Köderfisch ist es mir oft genug so ergangen,daß ich keinen Biß bemerkt habe und bei der nächsten Köderkontrolle war dieser gut erkennbar 
von Zanderfangzähnen zerbissen.
Natürlich hat mir N.E.auch das Fischen vom Boot aus mit hellem Streamer auf Schied
und in weiterer Folge auch auf Zander nahegebracht.Um diese Art der Fischerei auch ausüben zu können,habe ich mit einigen Anglerfreunden ein Donaualtwasser gesucht,wo
ähnliche Bedingungen waren,wie in Regelsbrunn.Wir sind dann bei der Habsburg-Lothring`schen Forstverwaltung in Wallsee/Mitterkirchen fündig geworden.Dort habe ich gut 10 Jahre gefischt,bis dann spezielle Einschränkungen(in Bezug auf Raubfische) eingeführt wurden und die Lizenzpreise für einen alleinverdienenden Familienvater nicht mehr leistbar waren.Die Fischerei mit der Fliegenrute und sinkender Schnur mit Streamer auf Zander hat dazu geführt,daß ich a)mit schwereren und längeren Ruten 
zu fischen begonnen habe(AFTMA 8-9 und Längen von 300 -330cm)und b)helle Fischchen imitierende Streamer gegen schwimmende Rehhaarstreamer,die bei richtiger Führung wesentlich beweglicher und verführerischer präsentiert werden konnten.
Bei uns in Oberösterreich sind leider solche Altwässer,die im oberen Bereich von einem einmündendem Flüsschen gespeist werden und daher einen gewissen Durchzug haben,so daß sich kein Schlamm absetzen kann,nicht vorhanden.Verschlammte Stellen im Fluß meiden die Zander.Dort ziehen sie nur sporadisch durch oder vorbei.
Zum Jighaken noch eine Bemerkung: Die Beschwerung wurde exzentrisch mit Lötkolben und Lötzinn so angebracht,daß beim Absinken und Anheben die Hakenspitze immer nach oben zeigte.Ich habe damit auch mit Vorliebe in versunkénen Bäumen und Ästen gefischt.Nachdem ich dann trotzdem öfter hängenblieb,habe ich dann als Hängerschutz eine dünne Stahldrahtfeder auf diese Haken gebunden,um das Fischen nicht in eine Materialschlacht ausarten zu lassen. 
Gruß Wolfgang

Hier der link zu solchen Haken mit Hängerschutzfeder - http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=3940


----------



## Woif (15. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Grüsse allerseits!
Ich melde mich aus dem urlaub (der leider nächste woche schon wieder zu ende ist).

Endlich das richtige wetter zum hechtfischen. Letzte woche permanenter sonnenschein und praktisch jeden tag ostwind. Montag vormittag war es bis 10 uhr neblig und ich dachte mir, endlich richtiges hechtwetter. Auf zum wasser blinkern. Dort angekommen die grosse ernüchterung: habe mein ganzes zeugs vergessen bis auf einen kleinen gummifisch. Aber bevor ich unverrichteter dinge von dannen ziehen wollte versuchte ich mein glück. Und siehe da, nach etwa einer halben stunde eine attacke einen halben meter vor meinen füssen. Leider aber ausgehängt. Also wieder auf nach hause. Gestern früh wieder sonnenschein - nichts für mich. Und heute endlich regen. Um 7 noch schnell die gänse versorgen und erst um halb 9 am wasser. Scheisse, schon wieder so spät denk ich mir. Ein paar stellen mit abtreibenden fischchen versucht. Um halb 10 finde ich einen interessanten platz mit holz und geäst im wasser. Dort hingeworfen und nichts. Gibts doch nicht denk ich bei mir und probiers mit einem frischen fisch. Wie ich erneut auswerfen will sehe ich genau an dieser stelle ganz versteckt einen hecht stehen. Also einen halben meter drübergeworfen und schon sehe ich wie der hecht zuerst recht träge wegschwimmt und plötzlich richtung meiner einwurfstelle beschleunigt. Mein styropor bewegt sich 1cm und ich schlage sofort an da ich nicht will dass mir der hecht vielleicht ins holz fährt. Der anhieb sitzt. Nach kurzem drill ist der hecht gelandet. Leider nur 51 cm. 
Ich probier noch eine halbe stunde mit köderfisch und stell die letzte halbe stunde auf blinkern um. Und rauf mit dem grössten blinker den ich mein eigen nenne. Auf dem weg zurück zum auto versuch ich an mehreren stellen mein glück. Direkt bei meinem auto noch eine zugängliche stelle - 3 würfe gebe ich mir noch. Und rauss damit (untypisch weit ins freiwasser). 4 kurbelumdrehungen und rummms: ein biss, ein anhierb, ein drill. Bei dem klaren wasser kann ich ihn schon von weitem sehen. Schöner kampf und nach ca. 2 - 3 mintutigem drill habe ich ihn dort wo ich ihn haben will: im kescher. Nicht ganz so gross wie ich ihn vermutet habe aber mit 67cm und 2,2 kilo ganz okay.

Also euch allen noch eine schöne arbeitswoche: ich glaub ich fahr jetzt gleich wieder ans wasser.
Bis denn, Woif.

p.s....passt zwar nicht ganz in den thread aber mit meinen donauzandern siehts im urlaub auch nicht recht gut aus. 5 mal donau und vier zander, der grösste 41 cm.


----------



## gismowolf (15. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servus Woif!
An solchen Tagen,wenn die Hechte beißen,solltest Du so viele Stellen,als Dir möglich sind,befischen.Dann hast Du die Chance,daß auch mal ein großer beißt!(Die Gänse
halten es schon noch eine Stunde aus,wenn nicht,hörst Du sie bis an die Traun schreien!!)  
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Soxl (15. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*



> @Soxl Wo hast Du die Beissorgien erlebt (An der AD gibts das glaub ich nicht...)


Servus Florian,

hmm, keine Ahnung ob's an der AD sowas gibt, durfte ich leider noch nie befischen... Pers. hab' ich sowas wie geschildert an kleineren Teichen/Seen bis etwa 5 ha erlebt. 

Gut möglich dass sich Zander bei Tageslicht eher mit bewegten Ködern fangen lassen (siehe Gismo's tolle Berichte). Ich hab's einfach viel zu selten probiert bisher  #c 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## huchenschreck (16. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Freche Frage: Würde mich einer der anwesenden Spezialisten einmal mitnehmen??
Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## rob (17. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hallo florina!
ich bezeichne mich zwar nicht als zanderspezi,aber mein donauwasser kenn ich wie meine westentaschealso auch die zanderspots.
habe im spätherbst nach der karpfenhauptzeit vor intensiver in aw auf zander zu gehen.gerne können wir mal einen tag gemeinsam losziehen.denke das revier wird dir sehr gut gefallen und die chancen stehen auch nicht schlecht.wenn ich wieder vom po zurück bin meld ich mich bei dir.
eventuell ja auch mit foto von einem schönen pozander.
lg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (17. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

super danke


----------



## gismowolf (18. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@huchenschreck !                                                                                    Unsere oberösterreichischen Zanderspezialisten sind ja nahe daran,Gewässerabschnitte
in der Donau als Zanderfangplätze sehr gut,gut oder mittelmäßig einstufen zu können.
Zumindest hoffe ich das sehr!!  Und vielleicht nehme ich mir an so einem Hotspot für nächstes Jahr eine Lizenz!(Zumindest hab ich`s vor!Ich warte nur auf einen Anruf,wie ich schon öfter gepostet habe.)Und dann könnten wir sicher öfter mitsammen fischen gehen,wenn`s Dir nicht zu weit ist!?Wenn meine 2300 Restarbeitsstunden abgearbeitet sind,hab ich dann immer Zeit,wenn mir meine Frau frei gibt!! :q


----------



## huchenschreck (20. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Na perfekt!
Sagt mal, wenn man in der Strömung auf Grund fischt, was verwendet man denn da als Bissanzeiger? Habe ja gehört, dass die Deutschen Kollegen Im Rhein etc. mit kräftigem Geraät auf Grund fischen. Da ich das aber in der Strömung noch nie gemacht habe, würd es mich interessieren, wie das mit der Bissanzeige funktioniert.
Viele Grüße,
Florian
PS: Heut abend leg ich wieder meine Fallen in der AD aus..Er wird schon noch kommen mein AD_Zander, ich geb nicht auf!!


----------



## MichlMair (20. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Huchenschreck,
ich habs zigmal mit veschieden Vatianten probiert und keine Lösung parat, um einen Zander in der vollen Strömung zu haken. 
Daher fische ich nicht mehr in der Strömung auf Zander.

Würd mich aber auch interessieren, wie man GEZIELT in der Strömung auf Zander auslegt. Ich meine damit keine Methoden, mit denen irgendwer irgendwann einen oder zwei Zufallsburschen erwischt hat....
LG
Michl


----------



## Albrecht (21. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Zusammen!
Dieser Interessante Thread hat mich dazu bewegt meine fast vergessene Karte für den Kuchelauer Hafen herauszukramen und dort meine Gummis zu wässern.
Überraschender Weise hat sich schon nach einer halben Stunde Ein 
Zander-Gnom direkt vor meinen Füßen mehrmals auf meinen Kopyto gestürzt!
Leider konnte ich ihn nicht haken (wäre mein Erster in der Heimat gewesen).
Zwei kleine Hechte haben danach auch noch ins Leere gebissen, aber ich war trotzdem ganz zufrieden.
Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen in diesem Revier?


----------



## huchenschreck (23. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Albrecht!

Einer meiner Kumpels hatte jahrelang den Kuchelauer Hafen und meinte gestern, dass das das beste Hechtrevier war vor einigen Jahren und das aber nun alles leer sei und es nicht mehr lohnt, hinzugehen.
Ich kommentiers mal nicht, da ich noch nie dort war wollte nur weitergeben was er gesagt hat.
Wo fischst Du sonst?


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

hey huchenschreck!
also ich fisch schon in der strömung auf zander.bissanzeige auch kein problem da ich mit heavyfeederrute plus freilauf fische.biss erkennst du sehr gut an der spitze und der freilauf ist so eingestellt das mir die strömung gerade nicht die schnur von der rolle zieht.bei einem biss kann er dann ungehindert gehen.
lg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (27. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Das klingt interessant. Was für Feederruten verwendest Du (Modell etc.?). Und wie würde man das mit normalem Gerät machen? Habe gehört, dass viele Deutsche Kollegen im Rhein beim Grundfischen sehr kräftiges Gerät verwenden (2,5 lbs). Bloß wie läuft das dann da mit der Bisserkennung? Kann ja wohl kaum mit Aalglöckchen funktionieren...
War übrigens gestern schon wieder die halbe Nacht ohne Biss an der AD (
Werd jetzt ein Kopfgeld für einen Zander aussetzen, den man mir an den Haken verschafft..
Viele Grüße vom unermüdlichen Huchenschreck


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

ui wie hoch soll das kopfgeld sein:m
scherzal..ich kenn auch einige die mit leichten karpfenruten auf zander in der strömung fischen.die öffnen den freilauf soweit wie ich auf und stellen ebenso ihre ruten senkrecht.aber ich kann meine bisse definitiv besser erkennen.mein modell ist die balzer magna majesty heavyfeeder.eine super rute mit drei wechselspitzen um die 120 euro.hab auch noch die balzer diabolo heavyfeeder.die ist günstiger und liegt bei 70 euro.aber die majesty ist meine lieblingsrute.
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (27. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Huchenschreck,
Ich glaube dein Freund hat recht. :c 
Ich fische regelmäßig im Traun-, Zeller- und Wiestalstausee.
Außerdem belästige ich gerne Forellen in diversen Flüssen in Sbg und Oö.

In der nähe von Wien beangle ich nur den Neufeldersee und die Traisen.
Aber wenns im Donaukanal wirklich fangbare Zander gibt werde ich ihn sicher auch heimsuchen.

Petri Heil !


----------



## huchenschreck (30. September 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Albrecht,
Wo forellst Du genau?
Ist ja meine eigentliche Passion. Aber der unerreichbare Zander wird immer interessanter für mich (wie alles unerreichbare...)
Ps: Wieder eine bisslose Nacht gehabt...
Jetzt probier ichs mal beim Gänsehäufel (da gehts eine lange Zeit flach hinein) und schiesse ein 70er Blei hundert Meter hinaus...vielleicht sind sie ja dort...


----------



## Albrecht (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo zusammen!
Hat schon mal einer von Euch in Ort(h?) a. d. Donau auf Zander Getwistert?

@huchenschreck:
Meistens forelle ich in der gmundner Traun wenns der Wasserstand nicht zuläßt kommen noch Torrener Ache und Ischl regelmäßig dran.
Aber ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Wasserln.


----------



## huchenschreck (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Die Heger Traun?
Die Torrener ist von Hurch, oder? Ischl steht bei mir heuer noch einen Tag auf dem Programm....bissl Äschen sekieren...
Bei der Fischereigesellschaft haben wir ja heuer je einmal Ischl und einmal Ebensee zur Generalen dazubekommen.....Ebensee war der beschissenste Tag überhaupt heuer. Abgesehen davon, dass meine Wathose ein Loch hatte (Was die Stimmung etwas herunterdrückte...) fingen mein Kumpel und ich zusammen einen einzigen maßigen Fisch (und zwar er...) und das war eine hochgezüchtete Karotinforelle. Dann sind wir noch dem Aigner mit ein paar Kollegen begegnet, die gerade Regenbogen hineinkübelten (Um Zuchtregenbogen zu fangen muss ich nicht unbedingt an die Traun fahren)...Alles zusammen sehr erbaulich wie man sich vorstellen kann. Hoffentlich kann Ischl mehr..

In Orth war ich noch nicht, meinst Du direkt das Nationalparkrevier vom VÖAF oder das von der ÖFG??
Soll halt beschissene Bestimmungen wegen den Naturschützern haben (Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit muss man weg sein, alles nur zu Fuß, immer mehr Schongebiete, Angelfreie Zeiten, Kein herkömmlicher Besatz und und und...) Die besetzen dort wunderschöne einsömmrige reinrassige Bio-Wildkarpfen aus glücklicher Freiwasserhaltung.....damit die ebenfalls von den Umweltschützern erfolgreich aufgebaute Kormoran-Besiedelung sich gesund und artgerecht ernährt. Seltsam, dass es keine Karpfen mehr gibt dort, gell??
Aber landschaftlich solls wirklich schön sein und vielleicht gibts ja noch den einen oder anderen Zander, den die K. übriggelassen haben.
Hat irgendwer von Euch Albern Wien oder Donaustadt1??? Die beiden Karten hab ich mir nämlich in meinem Überschwang am Anfang des Jahres noch genommen und möchtes mal dort auf Z. probieren. Ich denke mal, dass ich jetzt vorerst auf die A.D. sch...
Zum Köderfischfangen taugt sie aber was, es gibt immer noch reichlich Lauben.
Konnte gestern wieder 30 Lauben fangen um dann frisch wieder keinen einzigen Z-Biss zu haben...


----------



## Albrecht (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo zusammen,
entlich haben sich meine Bemühungen im Kuchelauer Hafen ausgezahlt!
In drei Stunden 2 Hechte und 2 Rapfen auf Wobbler und ein Hecht hat sich noch mit meinem Gummifisch verdrückt.


@Huchenschreck
ja, die Heger Traun... dort dominieren zwar auch Regenbogenforellen, aber wenigstens sind sie SEHR groß und in guter Verfassung (und Hecht und Barsch als beifang is auch nicht schlecht).

Die Ebenseer Traun der Freunde d. Gmundner Traun halte ich für extrem überbezahlt.
Die Ischl ist ganz gut, abgesehn von den vielen Döbeln...


----------



## huchenschreck (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Albrecht,
Gibts Äschen in Ischl? Weil ich wegen den Satzregenbogen nicht unbedingt bis nach Ischl fahren muss und mir die Finger abfrieren muss...
Gratulation zum Kuchelauer...Obs im Alberner auch geht...denke dass ich dort morgen in aller Frühe mal mit Gummifisch hinpilgern werde...
Irgendwie hab ich mich bis jetzt nicht überwinden können, mich auf die Donauinsel zu setzen in der Nacht...Soll ja mitunter heftig zugehen dort was das Publikum betrifft...


----------



## Soxl (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi die Runde  #h 

@ Albrecht: Gratuliere nachträglich auch zu den Fängen im Kuchelauer Hafen  #6 , is' sicher auch ned einfach dort...

@ Huchenschreck: Habe mir auch vorgenommen kommendes Jahr eines der Wiener Donaureviere unter Beschuss zu nehmen... Falls Du 2005 auch noch eine Karte nimmst, lass es mich wissen, zu zweit is' das "heftige Publikum" evtl. besser zu ertragen  |supergri  

zum eigentlichen Thread-Thema:
Konnte über's We zwei Danubia-Zander auf GuFi erbeuten, sogar beide deutlich maßig, einer durfte wieder schwimmen, auf den anderen wartet der Geschmackstest  |supergri 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## MichlMair (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Na gratuliere Soxl,

der Inhalt vo meine Gummiboxen liegt großteils am Lipnogrund, weil wir letzte zweimal dort waren. Leider nur kleine Zander, der Woif hat einen mit 51cm g'fangen, des war der Größte. Sonst nur Schneitzerl...

Ich glaub, dass noch kein Donauzander durch den Geschmackstest gefallen ist, oder?

Immer heiter weiter,
LG Michi


----------



## Albrecht (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Zusammen!
Am Wochenende hätte es fast mit dem ersten kuchelauer Zander geklappt...leider hat sich der braune Stachelflossenträger als kranker 30er Barsch entpuppt. Die Burschen sehen dort alle aus als ob man sie in Mohn gewälzt hätte und meiner hatte noch dazu eitergelbe Flecken am Bauch :v .


@ EsoxLucius: Petri Heil zu deinen Zandern! In welchem Revier hast du sie auf die Schuppen gelegt?

@ huchenschreck: Es gibt durchaus einige Äschen in der Ischl aber wenn du es auf Äschen abgesehn hast ist die Goiserer Traun die viel bessere Alternative.


----------



## Soxl (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi Albrecht  #h 

Meine GuFi's habe ich letztes We beim KW Greifenstein gebadet (einige auch - wie fast immer - angefüttert). Bei richtigem Wasser-, Mond-, Sternen- und Sonstwas-Stand is' ab und zu auch mal 'n Fisch drin  |supergri  Soll heissen, es is' nie einfach dort, oftmals aber scheinen die Grundbedingungen schon einen evtl. Fang auszuschliessen  |rolleyes 

Deine Fänge im Kuchelauer sehen alle aus wie in Mohn gewälzt? Hä ;+  Überall schwarze Flecken, oder wie...? 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Albrecht (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Ja, alle Barsche haben diese "Krätze".
Heißt angeblich Schwarzfleckenkrankheit und wird über einen dubiosen Muschel-Möwe-Kacke-Barsch Kreislauf übertragen (Hat mir zumindest ein Kumpel der Ökologie studiert hat erzählt).


----------



## huchenschreck (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@soxl ja, das wäre toll, nächstes jahr was gemeinsam zu beackern: any ideas? mich hätte der kanal und floridsdorf interessiert.... 
wir könnten ja mal im november bei greifenstein gemeinsam üben, oder? da gibts ja tageskarten, oder? und was viel wichtiger ist als die tageskarten.....anscheinend gibts dort zander, petri heil dazu. verwendest du schwere spinnruten im strom (wie die deutschen freunde so bis 80 oder 100 gr.) ?

@albrecht. hab die ischler traun eben bei meiner karte dabei (einen tag) deshalb fahr ich dort hin. dass die goiserer auf äschen top ist, ist klar...
finde aber die pielach diesbezüglich immer noch unschlagbar (wobei man angeblich an der mur auch 50-100 äschen pro tag fangen kann.... war aber noch nie dort)


----------



## Albrecht (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo zusammen!

@huchenschreck: Ich war am Samstag, trotz kaltem Sauwetter, an der Ischl und habe ganz anständig gefangen. Es war zwar keine Äsche über 30cm dabei aber der oberste Gumpen in Bad Ischl ist voll mit schönen Saiblingen. 
Allerdings ist schon recht viel Laub im Wasser... dafür zuckt der Bißanzeiger öfter!


----------



## huchenschreck (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Du meinst aber schon die Ischler Traun, weil du immer nur Ischl schreibst oder? Wie groß sind denn die Saiblinge? Fängt man ansonsten mehr Regenbogen oder mehr Bach im Moment?


----------



## Soxl (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi die Runde,

war in den letzten zwei Wochen nur einmal für 2 Std. am Wasser (erfolglos  #c  ), eine hartnäckige Verkühlung hat mich fischereilich ansonsten lahm gelegt :c  

Es geht aber nun langsam wieder bergauf, und am We gibt's hoffentlich wieder einige gebadete GuFi's - erstmals mit meiner besseren Hälfte an meiner Seite, die nun auch die amtl. Karte und eine Spinnrute besitzt - mal sehen ob ich selbst auch zum Fischen komm'  |kopfkrat  |supergri 

@ Huchenschreck 
In "meinem" Revier gibt's leider keine Tageskarten  #c  Gemeinsam "trainieren" können wir trotzdem gerne, ich hab seit kurzem wieder die "weisse" amtl. Karte (Wien), NÖ sowieso... Muss mal schau'n wo's 'ne Tageskarte für mich gäbe (und Du 'ne Jahresliz. hast, wo eigentlich?). Bzgl. Spinnrute; benutze im Strom zZt eine Rute mit 75 g Wurfgew. Is' bei etwas schneller strömendem Wasser (Turbinenauslauf!) für mich das absolute Minimum, sonst lässt sich da kaum ein Köder führen  #d    

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Albrecht (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo!
Es wäre wieder einmal wegen den Zandern...
Ich habe immer noch keinen erwischt!
In meiner Verzweiflung bin ich bereit mir heuer noch eine Jahreskarte für Floridsdorf oder Donaustadt I zu kaufen. Mir wurde nämlich beim Strobl in der Herrngasse das Entlastungsgerinne als Zandereldorado empfohlen.
Hat Jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem dieser Reviere?



@Huchenschreck:
Das "Traun" hab ich anscheinend immer überlesen! Ich rede von der Ischler Ache. Meinst du die "Kaisertraun" oberhalb von Ischl? Dort war ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr (ist meiner Meinung nach keine 100 € pro Tag wert), aber wenn du die Karte schon hast lohnt sich die Anfahrt sicher. Das Revier ist Landschaftlich recht schön und war, zumindest vor 4 Jahren, ganz gut besetzt.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo Albrecht#h ! ich habe einige erfahrung mit der rinne da ich schon als kind mit meinen vater dort gefischt hatte und auch einige jahre selber die karte dort hatte. floridsdorf ist nicht so schlecht weil die wassertiefe dort so um die 3-4 meter liegt ein super raubfischparadies wo du grosse zander hechte und auch schöne welse erbeuten könntest. natürlich gibt es sehr viele nachteile in diesen revier floridsdorf und donaustadt 1, im sommer sind jede menge baderer wo du keine ruhe findest. bei sehr heissen sommertagen wächst das gras wie unkraut und du hast unmöglich viele hänger. du solltest dir auch einen platz suchen wo nicht so grosse steine liegen da du sonst den extremen material verschleiss hast. da diese reviere auch nicht sehr teuer sind hast du auch jeden dort sitzen der fischen mag, wobei die meisten karteninhaber zu 80% ausländer sind. am abend geistern auch viele finstere gestalten herum floridsdorferbrücke u-bahnbrücke u6....|gr: nachtfischen ist auch verboten#d ich selber fischte meistens höhe strebersdorf langenzersdorf, da ist nicht so viel los und es sind auch nicht so viele leute rund um dir! letztes jahr hatte ich die karte revier 2, dieses fängt langenzersdorf an und endet kurz vor korneuburg tutendörfl wo der golfplatz liegt. nachtfischen auch erlaubt, kenne an einigen plätzen schöne welsspots wenn du mehr wissen möchtest|bla: ?! an der schleuse langenzersdorf darfst du auch von der staumauer fischen das ist nicht so schlecht wen du auf zander oder hecht gehst, hier ist das wasser so klar das du bis am grund siehst und auch zander und hechte erkennen kannst! wir hatten schon mehrmals das theater das wir zu dritt einen zander der eine meter weg von der staumauer gestanden hat, probiert diesen mit einen toten köderfisch zu fangen, wir machten sogar ne wette wer als erste ihn drauf bekommt... ich ließ den köder von der mauer runter direkt vor seinen kopf, nur er wollte nicht beissen|kopfkrat ! ich könnte ja 5 seiten von der entlastungsgerinne schreiben|bla: , also wenn du fragen hast schreib mir einfach#6 ...mfg.|wavey:


----------



## Albrecht (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo MaHaTawaNa,
danke für die vielen Tips! Einige der Probleme am Entlastungsgerinne treten anscheinend nur im Sommer, was mich nicht betrifft, da ich hauptsächlich im Herbst und Frühling in Wien angle (und finstere Gestalten sind keine Kälte gewohnt   ).
Welches Donaurevier würdest du zum spinnen empfehlen?
In deutschen Angelheften liest man oft, daß Herbst und Winter gut zum Zanderangeln wären... kannst du das bestätigen?

LG Albrecht


----------



## Soxl (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi Gregor  #h 



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> ...letztes jahr hatte ich die karte revier 2, dieses fängt langenzersdorf an und endet kurz vor korneuburg tutendörfl wo der golfplatz liegt. nachtfischen auch erlaubt, kenne an einigen plätzen schöne welsspots wenn du mehr wissen möchtest...



Heiss zwar ned Albrecht, möcht aber trotzdem was davon wissen   Is' dies das Revier direkt angrenzend stromaufwärts zu "unserem" Revier?

Gruss, Soxl

PS: Hoff' wir sehen uns kommendes We endlich wieder an der Donau  #6


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

servus albrecht#h ! natürlich sind die herbstmonate die besten raubfischmonate im jahr und wenn du gerne zander fischt würde ich dir floridsdorf empfehlen. am besten zwischen floridsdorferbrücke und nordbrücke wobei höhe floridsdorferbrücke das wasser etwas tiefer liegt. hier kannst du super per pose fischen da geht auch mehr mit zwei stecken. wie du möchtest, preislich liegen diese zwei reviere donaustadt u. floridsdorf super für raubfischfang#6 ! mfg.#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

grias dich soxl#h #6 ! nein leider grenzt das revier korneuburg 2 nicht an unseren an, es fängt an der entlastungsgerinne langenzersdorf (segelhafen) an und endet stromaufwärts höhe golfplatz tuttendörfl kurz vor korneuburg! und die jahreskarte kostet auch gleich bei 450 euronen was natürlich auch kein bemmerl ist, nachtfischen erlaubt, und auch mit 3 stecken zu befischen.... hoffentlich wirds diesmal etwas mit unserer zanderjagd:q  Lg.#h


----------



## Albrecht (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo MaHaTawaNa,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich werde mir nächst Woche die Karte holen.

Ist vieleicht jemand "an" Board der in Floridsdorf fischt?


----------



## huchenschreck (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@ Albrecht: Stop! Floridsdorf soll zwar super sein, aber wenn Du Lust hättest gemeinsam gegen die finsteren Gestalten (die mit Stacheln auf dem Rücken und die mit Stacheln, die sie sich in die Arme reinstecken-sorry, blöder Scherz) vorzugehen: Ich hab Donaustadt1 war nur dreimal dort und hätte sehr gern Gesellschaft.

@Soxl das heißt eine steife Spinnrute von 50-100gr. ist wohl ideal?
Ich habe alle Lizenzen, die in der großen Generalen von der Gesellschaft drinnen sind plus Albern Wien und Donaustadt1, würd mich über gemeinsames Training sehr freuen.

@ maha... meinst du, dass in Donaustadt auch Posenfischen am besten wäre? Any idea wo?? Ist ziemlich groß dort. Vielleicht schaffen wirs ja irgendwie gemeinsam, hab auch noch immer keinen Zander gefangen und bin zu allem bereit. Kaufe den halben Grabmayer leer wenns sein muss, verborge meine Freundin,...nein, das doch nicht
Übnrigens zum Thema Strobel: Ich würd a) nicht dorthingehen, weil der seit 15 Jahren nichts mehr hat und selber nur an Schweden interessiert ist und b) das nette ältere Ehepaar das drinnen ist wirklich sehr nett ist aber vom Rauchen und Plaudern mehr versteht als vom Fischen.

Morgen früh gehe ich Gummis baden in Albern,
bis bald


----------



## huchenschreck (2. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

ES IST VOLLBRACHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
61cm, 2,12 kilo Samstag früh in Albern auf Gummi,
Sonntag abends noch mal einen in ähnlicher größe beim Keschern verloren und einen guten Biss versaut... Gestern abends nichts. Morgen  früh schau ich wieder...


----------



## rob (2. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

na bitte!!!geht doch!
ein kräftiges petri zu diesem schönen fang!!!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (2. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@Huchenschreck!
Gratuliere ! Endlich werden Zander gefangen,wie ich`s von früher her gewohnt war! #6
Ich warte aber noch weiter auf Meldungen aus der oberösterreichischen Donau damit ich dort vielleicht auch wieder Fische fangen kann und nicht immer Ami-Krebse !!


----------



## Soxl (2. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hoi Huchenschreck  |wavey: 

Ein kräftiges Petri auch von mir, den Fisch hast Dir mehr als einmal verdient  #6 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## huchenschreck (2. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Dank Euch!!
Hab ja beim ersten nicht gleich mit so einem gerechnet (vor allem bei den Durchschnittsgrößen von so Spezialisten wie dem löti.... Denk aber schon dass hier die Durchschnittsgrösse höher liegt als in OÖ weil ja am nächsten Tag gleich wieder so einer dran war...)
Wie werft ihr Gummifreunde eigentlich? leicht stromab, gleich Schnur aufnehmen und treiben lassen bis man Grundkontakt fühlt, was meist erst fast am eigenen Ufer ist und dann herzupfen....So ähnlich hab ichs mal in einem Artikel von U. Beyer gelesen unds mir als altem Fliegen (v. a. Streamer-)fischer adaptiert. Macht ihrs ähnlich? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man, wenn man nur mit der Rolle die Zupfbewegungen ausführt, und nicht durch Hebe-und Senkbewegungen der Rute viel besseren Spür-Kontakt hat. Gehts Euch auch so?
LG


----------



## gismowolf (2. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servus Huchenschreck!
Zum Gufi-zupfen auf Zander kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.Mit Gufis hab ich noch nie auf Zander gefischt,obwohl ich in den 70-er Jahren selbst Gufis aus Silikon gemacht habe.Das waren Zwitter - halb Soßy und halb Vibrotail - siehe Foto,ich hab noch so ein Urvieh gefunden,allerdings noch ohne Farbe und ohne Haken.In Norwegen habe ich die Fischerei mit den Gufis heuer neu entdeckt und habe damit meinen ersten Heilbutt und viele Dorsche und Pollacks sogar auf Sicht gefangen.Und ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen,daß ein Zander sich von so einem modernen,samtweichen Gufi schon verführen läßt.Aber sag mal,hab ich Dich richtig verstanden,daß Du beim Streamerfischen den Streamer nur mit der Rolle bewegst,sozusagen zupfst?Ich bin auch Streamer-Fan und fische mindestens 70 % der Zeit,die ich am Fischwasser verbringe,mit dem Streamer!Aber um ihm Leben einzuhauchen und ihn den Räubern so richtig zum Reinbeißen zu präsentieren,dazu brauche ich unbedingt die linke Hand,die an der Schnur ruckelt und zuckelt und ab und zu einen schnellen Zug macht,sowie die rechte Hand,die die linke durch kleinere und größere Ausschläge mit der Rute unterstützt!Auf diese Art zu fischen hab ich auch mit Streamern schon Zander gefangen.Ist zwar schon einige Zeit her,aber die Erinnerung lebt!Ich habe Deine postings bezüglich Äschen-und Forellenfischen in der Traun und Ischl gelesen.Es ist leider traurig,wie einstmalige Spitzengewässer in unserer Gegend heruntergewirtschaftet wurden.Mir bricht fast das Herz,wenn ich an den Traunausfluß in Gmunden denke,mit den vielen Rinnen und Wehranlagen zu den an beiden Ufern gelegenen Mühlen und wie diese Anlagen im Zuge der Traunbrückensanierung  1956 oder 57 einfach weggerissen wurden!?Das war die Zeit als der Charles Ritz  mit dem Neger Hans dort noch sein "Lachsl" gefangen hat!Na ja,das sind halt ab und zu meine Träume,wenn auch ich wieder mal eine unfruchtbare Mastforelle mit Karotinaufbau an der Angel hab.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (3. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

gratuliere huchenschreck, fettes petri zu deinen zander#6 :m ! wegen deiner frage zu donaustadt, ich würde versuchen mit pose zu fischen und das in den frühen morgenstunden oder abendstunden. wenn du schon ein schönes plätzchen gefunden hast und das wasser tief genug ist lege zwei schwimmer aus, schließlich darfst du mit zwei stecken fischen und ist auch recht spannend wen einer davon aufeinmal unter geht:q ! du kannst auch mit dem toten köder fischli schwaben funzt auch sehr gut....  oder du klapperst das ufer mit der spinnrute ab wobei ich unter tags eher spinnen würde als am abend oder frühen morgens....  mfg.#h


----------



## weazel74 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Huchenschreck!!

Gratuliere zum Fang#6 #6 

Wenigstens ist es dir besser ergangen als mir.War am Montag in Rust am Neusiedlersee und hab ned mal nen zupfer auf meine t.köfis ghabt.Als mir die Köderfische ausgingen hab ich schnell eine mit Mais ausgelegt und noch einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen gefangen|rolleyes .

Lg weazel


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi weazel74!
Wo hast denn in Rust gefischt?Bist mit dem Boot hinausgefahren,oder hast vom Bad 
oder von den Stegen gefischt?


----------



## weazel74 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Gismowolf!!

Hab vom Ufer ausgefischt und zwar beim Seehotel in Rust,dort hab ich mich dann ganz hinten im Schilf ein Plätzchen gesucht weil weiter vorn noch ein paar jugendliche gefischt haben.Werd mir aber nächstes mal eh ein anderes Plätzchen suchen...die letzten paar male is da gar nix gegangen(auf Raubfisch zumindest).Beim letzten Ansitz hab ich auch wieder die Reusen von den Berufsfischer in der Bucht gesehen da is es mir eh gleich vergangen#d .

Lg Weazel


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servus weazel74!
Die Zanderrudel meiden normalerweise das Schilf.Die ziehen meist am Schilfrand entlang
und erbeuten dort ihre Futterfische.Die Bucht vor dem Ruster Seehotel ist durch einen 
ca.1200m langen Kanal(=eine Schneise,die ins Schilf geschnitten wurde und für den Schiffsverkehr ausgebaggert wurde) mit dem offenen See verbunden.Es ziehen dort sicher ab und zu auch Zander hinein,aber die Chancen,Zander zu fangen,sind am offenen See am Schilfrand wesentlich besser!Dazu noch ein Tipu solltest immer an dieser Schilfkante fischen,wo der Wind hinbläst,weil die Nahrung für Kleinfische von den Wellen in diese Richtung geschwemmt wird und die Zander wissen das!!
Hier noch ein link zur Webcam am Ruster Yachtclubsteg mit dem Blick in die große Ruster Bucht : http://byc.at/wetter/ 
Solltest Du einmal mit einem Ruster mit Boot fischen wollen,kann ich den Kontakt 
vermitteln.Bei Bedarf pm an mich!Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## huchenschreck (4. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo gismowolf: Nein, ich fische den Streamer natürlich nicht mit der Rolle, meinte eher die Technik des Wetflyswings, die ich irgendwie dann intuitiv mit dem Gufi auch gemacht hab.
Freut mich, dass Du meine Meinung über gesunde Forellenbestände teilst. Ich hätte auch größtes Interesse am Neusiedlersee, könnte man da was arrangieren?

@maha... wie schwabt man mit dem toten Köderfischli? Ist das nicht eine Technik für Strömung (kenn mich da nicht so aus) Bitte um genaue Info!
Wieso eher tagsüber mit der Spinnrute? Bin gespannt über Deine Meinung da drüber.

War noch dreimal dort, aber erfolglos. Wobei ich einmal in der Abenddämmerung ging und die anderen beiden Male in der Früh, allerdings eine Stunde später als da wo ich ihn gefangen hab. War wahrscheinlich schon zu spät und sie raubten nicht mehr.
Ahja, etwas hab ich doch gefangen: Nach einem Mörderdrill einen uralten, vergilbten, riesigen Lederschuh, der in der Strömung immer wieder schön zog wenn ich ihn anhebte....und einen riesigen Brachsen am Bauch, wo er natürlich auch in der Strömung quergelegt einiges hermachte. Konnte ihn aber unverletzt zurücksetzen, Habken hing nur in den Schuppen.

lg


----------



## weazel74 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi Huchenschreck,ich kenn das mit den den Schuhen als Beifang:q .Hab vor  
2 Jahren im Revier Mannswörth(Donau) mal den Gummifisch baden lassen,als ich einen starken Ruck spürte.Dachte das muss ja ein Mordsding sein was ich da dran hab....naja es war halt nur ein ,,kapitaler'' Müllsack(leer) ca.120l|gr: . Der hat in der strömung auch mächtig Dampf gemacht|bla: .


@Gismowolf:Normalerweise geh ich nur zum Seehotel fischen wenn's auf Karpfen 
od.den Hechten geht.Weiss schon das dort net so tolle is auf Zander aber ich hatte meine Freundin mit und es war etwas windig deswegen ins Schilf sonst wärs ihr zu kalt gewesen und ich hätte keine Ruh mehr gehabt:q .Mein grösster zander dort fing ich mit der Senke(40cm) ...da hab ich aber auch ganz schön Blöd geguckt.Danke für den Link den hab ich mir eh schon früher mal ,,ergoogelt''...sehr nützlich der Link wennn man net grad in der Nähe vom See wohnt wie ich.Trotzdem Dank

Mfg weazel


----------



## gismowolf (6. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@weazel74 : In mir werden immer die Erinnerungen geweckt,wenn wer etwas vom 
Neusiedlersee und speziell von Rust schreibt!Ich bin dort aufgewachsen und habe im zarten Alter so mit dreieinhalb Jahren meine ersten Fischerl gefangen !!Wenn Du mal den Hechtbestand des See`s kennenlernen willst,solltest Du,nachdem das Eis geschmolzen ist,so Anfang bis Mitte März mit der Wathose und der Digi-Camera von dieser Bucht beim Seehotel die überschwemmten Seewiesen in Richtung Mörbisch knapp am Schilfrand(dort wo es noch nicht dichter wird)entlangpirschen!!Ich kann Dir sagen,daß dieses Erlebnis,wenn die Hechte knapp vor dem Laichgeschäft stehen,einen 
unvergeßlichen Eindruck hinterläßt!!Vielleicht hast Du mal Zeit dafür!


----------



## weazel74 (7. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

@Gismowolf:Ja mal sehen wie es sich ergibt aber interessieren tut's mich schon.Werd mir zu Weihnachten eh eine Digi-Cam gönnen .Dann steht mir ja nix im Wege ausser der Arbeit|uhoh: .

Gruss weazel


----------



## huchenschreck (10. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Konnte vor drei Tagen wieder einen schönen erwischen (nicht ganz so groß wie der erste aber doch 53 und wohlgenährt). Mein Kollege hat neben mir auch einen 53er erwischt und vorher einen verloren... Anscheinend läufts jetzt....oder ich kanns endlich...
lg
@gismowolf danke für die infos!! wo kriegt man eigentlich karten für den neusiedlersee bzw. was kosten die so?


----------



## weazel74 (10. November 2004)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi !!

Petri Heil zum Fang,jetzt läuft's ja bei dir wie am schnürrchen#6 .

Zu deiner Frage wegen den Tageskarten am Neusiedlersee:
Magistrat Rust,Conradplatz 1,
Tel:02685/20214 (weiss net ob die Telefonnummer noch aktuell ist#c )

In Mörbisch direkt am Bootshafen bei Bootsverleih Lang(Der hat aber nicht das ganze Jahr über geöffnet).


Die Karte kostet 11€ und gilt für den ganzen See .

         Gruss weazel


----------



## Peda (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Servas Huchenschreck!

Wo in Albern hast denn Deinen Zander gefangen? Hafeneinfahrt? Oder Donaukanalmündung? Oder überhaupt woanders? Ich selbst hab voriges Jahr die Lizenz in Albern gehabt. Hab´s aber v.a. zum Barbenfischen genutzt. Am Nordufer , auf der Insel ist echt ein Top-Barbenplatz. Nur die Nackerten, die dort rumliegen dürfen Dich nicht stören. Sind aber nicht viele. Übrigens rennt dort sogar der Fischereiaufseher nackert herum. Auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

lg
PEter


----------



## rob (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*



			
				Peda schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens rennt dort sogar der Fischereiaufseher nackert herum. Auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.




 |muahah:  |muahah: das ist sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig
ich stell mir gerade unseren vor wie er nackt zum camp kommt und fischereikontrolle brüllt|uhoh:  :q


----------



## Peda (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Und Spinnfischen tut er auch nackert. Fängt dabei übrigens Welse und Zander(sagt er zumindest, aber nachdem er sehr oft am und im Wasser ist, glaub ich ihm das sogar).


----------



## rob (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

ich glaub das muss ich filmen kommenbrüll das wäre wasverkauft sich sicher gut:m


----------



## huchenschreck (3. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hallo!
Hab meine Zander bei der Kanalmündung gefangen, sozusagen gegenüber vom Spitz (Freudenau rechts-dort wo alle zandern...).
Aber nicht jetzt alle wegfangen ))
Sind bei den Nackerten nur Fischereiaufseher-Typen (obwohl-ich hab nicht mal einen angezogenen dort gesehen, also vielleicht ist er ja auch weiblich, unter 30, schlank, blond...) oder gibts auch eben beschriebenes Frischfleisch??? Die Info wär fast interessanter wie jeder Fischplatz...


----------



## Peda (4. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Du hast schon recht, die Info, wo es weibliche, <30, schlank, blonde Frauen gibt, und das auch noch nackt ist FAST so interessant wie die Info, wo es Zanderplätze gibt. Aber eben nur fast. Und drum sind wir auch in diesem Forum und nicht auf love.at
Ich werde Deinen Platz an der Kanalmündung übrigens nicht plündern, hab heuer keine Lizenz mehr in Albern. 
lg
P


----------



## huchenschreck (9. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hätt ich mir auch nicht gedacht...ich mach das auch nicht wenn mir einer einen Platz sagt. Love.at ist kein Vergleich zu diesem wunderbaren Forum wo es noch um Wahrheiten geht *fg*. 
Du hast mal an anderer Stelle geschrieben dass Du am Neusiedlersee fischst. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat eine dieser urigen Hütten mitten im Schilf in Rust. Er sagte, ich könne dort jederzeit hin... Jetzt die Frage. Wo dort in der nächsten Umgebung? Wie? (Gummi, Schwimmer, Grund...) Boot nötig? Wenn nicht wie weit rauswerfen? Wo Karten? Wie teuer? Bleibt man eher bisslos auf Zander oder gibts genug und sie sind nur klein...? 
Wär Dir total dankbar für die Info da ich ein Zander-Freak bin und mir die Landschaft um den NSS, speziell Rust unglaublich gefällt..
LG


----------



## huchenschreck (10. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Jetzt hab ich grad gesehen, dass ich unter Gedächtnisverlust leide....Kartenausgabe und Preis wurde eh schon genannt hier...
aber der Rest wäre nach wie vor interessant


----------



## Peda (11. August 2005)

*AW: Donau-Zander*

Hi!

Ich glaub Du verwechselst mich. Ich hab zwar schon ein paar mal am NSS gefischt, allerdings nur ganz unprofessionell vom Ufer.Aber ich hab in diesem Forum eigentlich noch nicht drüber geschrieben.  Hab dabei ein paar Aale erwischt. Und eine Menge kleiner Welse. Ich denke, wenn Du ein Boot zur Verfügung hast, ist er NSS sicher ein tolles Wasser. Es braucht aber sicher ein paar "Lehrjahre" bis Du dort wirklich erfolgreich bist und mehr als Zufallsfänge machst.


----------

